# .SARC Screening?



## Jerick (Jun 14, 2009)

I was wondering what exactly does a corpsman have to do to enter the the SARC training pipeline? 

I am currently training with a SEAL motivator because i wanted to go to bud/s but I feel that im not ready for it mentally. So I have decided to keep my corpsman contract and possibly try out for SARC and get some experience under my belt before I go to bud/s.

I ultimately want to be a doc in the teams but, *definitely* take much pride in being a prospective devil doc.


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 14, 2009)

The US Navy is seeking applicants for the HM8427 (Special Amphibious Reconnaissance Corpsman) career field to serve with USMC Recon. This is a PRIMARY career field up to E7. Screening occurs in Basic Trng, HM "A" school, or Field Medical Service School and consists of the same elements as diver/seal/eod. Currently serving fleet applicants are especially encouraged to apply. 
You are:
- Male
- US Citizen with the ability to obtain a SECRET clearance
- Able to pass a usn specwar/specops physical per MANMED CH15
- Motivated to excel in challenging duty with USMC Reconnaissance
- Striving for a career in recon/trauma/airborne/diving
- A top physical performer

The training pipeline consists of:
- HM "A" School 6-12wks
- Field Medical Service School (FMSS) 5wks
- Basic Reconnaissance School 8wks
- Marine Combatant Dive School 7wks
- Amphib Recon Corpsman School (Diving Medicine) 3wks
- Basic Airborne School 3wks
- Special Operations Medical (18D short course) 6mos

Interested personnel contact your local Navy recruiter.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 14, 2009)

Jerick said:


> I was wondering what exactly does a corpsman have to do to enter the the SARC training pipeline?
> 
> I am currently training with a SEAL motivator because i wanted to go to bud/s but I feel that im not ready for it mentally. So I have decided to keep my corpsman contract and possibly try out for SARC and get some experience under my belt before I go to bud/s.
> 
> I ultimately want to be a doc in the teams but, *definitely* take much pride in being a prospective devil doc.



To be honest I think you just have to raise your hand and pass some PRT tests.  I think you do the recon screener.  The Navy lets the pipeline wash out the guys who don't need to be there.  This mostly happens at the Basic Reconnaissance Course but I don't know how the course is now that it moved up to SOI.  It used to be pretty tough when it was in Coronado.  If you go SARC you will not end up in the teams.  We get a lot of BUD/s duds and they end up enjoying it on the Marine side of the fence (Recon and MARSOC).  I have seen a few go to to BUD/s but I have also seen some lat transfer and go the PJ and ARSOF route as well.  They are also in high demand in some of the more high speed units out there as well.  Bottom line, the Navy will spend close to two years training to be a SARC and they will be reluctant to lose you to another program.  Try it out, I am sure you will find that you will enjoy the community.  Once you get into the SOF community you will find that most SOF units get a lot of the same training and operational opportunities to be honest.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 14, 2009)

I really wish people would stop calling SOCM "18D short course" that is not at all what it is - it is Field Trauma Medicine...  There is a lot more that goes into 18D than those 16 weeks...  (pardon the rant, it's a sore spot)


----------



## Teufel (Jun 14, 2009)

x SF med said:


> I really wish people would stop calling SOCM "18D short course" that is not at all what it is - it is Field Trauma Medicine...  There is a lot more that goes into 18D than those 16 weeks...  (pardon the rant, it's a sore spot)



We just sent a guy to the second half of the course so he could be an IDC.  Anyway you slice it, the SOCM course is a good course.  I have seen SOCMs do some incredible things.


----------



## JimMCpog (Jun 15, 2009)

Teufel said:


> To be honest I think you just have to raise your hand and pass some PRT tests.  I think you do the recon screener.  The Navy lets the pipeline wash out the guys who don't need to be there.  This mostly happens at the Basic Reconnaissance Course but I don't know how the course is now that it moved up to SOI.  It used to be pretty tough when it was in Coronado.  If you go SARC you will not end up in the teams.  We get a lot of BUD/s duds and they end up enjoying it on the Marine side of the fence (Recon and MARSOC).  I have seen a few go to to BUD/s but I have also seen some lat transfer and go the PJ and ARSOF route as well.  They are also in high demand in some of the more high speed units out there as well.  *Bottom line, the Navy will spend close to two years training to be a SARC and they will be reluctant to lose you to another program.*  Try it out, I am sure you will find that you will enjoy the community.  Once you get into the SOF community you will find that most SOF units get a lot of the same training and operational opportunities to be honest.



That's an odd situation the Navy is in. They have to balance the needs of two Departments. Does the Navy assign a priority, as in SEAL team medical  needs above Force Recon/SARC and MARSOC etc or  is it assigned proportionally. Do we have someone like the Senior SARC in the Navy putting in his case for sending more corpsmen through the SARC pipeline?


----------



## JimMCpog (Jun 15, 2009)

7point62 said:


> The US Navy is seeking applicants for the HM8427 (Special Amphibious Reconnaissance Corpsman) career field to serve with USMC Recon. This is a PRIMARY career field up to E7. Screening occurs in Basic Trng, HM "A" school, or Field Medical Service School and consists of the same elements as diver/seal/eod. Currently serving fleet applicants are especially encouraged to apply.
> You are:
> - Male
> - US Citizen with the ability to obtain a SECRET clearance
> ...



I wonder once a Navy Corpsmen becomes a full-fledged SARC and is in a MSOB or Force Recon, does he start going to more of the same courses as his Marines, like High Risk Personnel Course and Military Freefall and Scout Sniper course, or will he spend a lot of his his time doing refresher courses on his Medical skills and even more advanced training. As in, will the plan be to bring him closer to the 0326 folks or will that be unnecessary.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 15, 2009)

JimMCpog said:


> That's an odd situation the Navy is in. They have to balance the needs of two Departments. Does the Navy assign a priority, as in SEAL team medical  needs above Force Recon/SARC and MARSOC etc or  is it assigned proportionally. Do we have someone like the Senior SARC in the Navy putting in his case for sending more corpsmen through the SARC pipeline?



The SARC program is a high priority for the Navy.  SEALs don't have Corpsmen anymore, they send a guy to SOCM and he fills a billet but his rating is still SO special operator.  The Navy tries to push a lot of Corpsmen through the pipeline but a lot of guys don't make it through.  There is more demand than boat spaces with the expansion of MARSOC.  It takes about two years to make a SARC because there is about 15 months of schooling with some time in between schools waiting for classes to open up.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 15, 2009)

JimMCpog said:


> I wonder once a Navy Corpsmen becomes a full-fledged SARC and is in a MSOB or Force Recon, does he start going to more of the same courses as his Marines, like High Risk Personnel Course and Military Freefall and Scout Sniper course, or will he spend a lot of his his time doing refresher courses on his Medical skills and even more advanced training. As in, will the plan be to bring him closer to the 0326 folks or will that be unnecessary.



SARCs go to the same courses as Recon Marines minus sniper.  They do CQB, breacher, MFF, Ranger, RSLC, etc.  They can go to jump master but don't go as much.  No one really goes to HRP but they can if they want.  I have seen SARCs as team leaders and ATLs and I have heard of one who was a company operations chief.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 15, 2009)

Teufel said:


> We just sent a guy to the second half of the course so he could be an IDC. Anyway you slice it, the SOCM course is a good course. I have seen SOCMs do some incredible things.


 
My point exactly, Sir - be proud of who/what you are - a SARC is a Special Operations Warrior - well trained, motivated, and there for his team.  Why call yourself an 18D lite if you are a SARC porter?


----------



## Jerick (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the good info, keep it coming :)


----------



## JimMCpog (Jun 17, 2009)

Teufel said:


> SARCs go to the same courses as Recon Marines minus sniper.  They do CQB, breacher, MFF, Ranger, RSLC, etc.  They can go to jump master but don't go as much.  No one really goes to HRP but they can if they want. * I have seen SARCs as team leaders and ATLs and I have heard of one who was a company operations chief.*



I've read that this was especially common before they normalized the Recon MOS. I remember someone at 3rd Recon Battalion telling me that the Corpsman overseeing our MCIWS class was a team leader in 4th Force Recon before moving to 3rd Recon Battalion.


----------



## JimMCpog (Jun 17, 2009)

Teufel said:


> SARCs go to the same courses as Recon Marines minus sniper.  They do CQB, breacher, MFF, Ranger, RSLC, etc.  They can go to jump master but don't go as much.  No one really goes to HRP but they can if they want.  I have seen SARCs as team leaders and ATLs and I have heard of one who was a company operations chief.



I wonder where the 5 active duty S/S's in the Marine Corps work? Possibly Marines who crossed over to become Navy Corpsmen? Do you need to be S/S qualified to be a spotter? I believe the Spotter in Gunnery Sergeant McCollough's book was a Corpsmen. I could be wrong though.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 17, 2009)

x SF med said:


> I really wish people would stop calling SOCM "18D short course" that is not at all what it is - it is Field Trauma Medicine...  There is a lot more that goes into 18D than those 16 weeks...  (pardon the rant, it's a sore spot)




I think it is an absolutely viable rant. I think any 18D who spent two years of their life in school would agree.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 17, 2009)

7point62 said:


> The US Navy is seeking applicants for the HM8427 (Special Amphibious Reconnaissance Corpsman) career field to serve with USMC Recon. This is a PRIMARY career field up to E7. Screening occurs in Basic Trng, HM "A" school, or Field Medical Service School and consists of the same elements as diver/seal/eod. Currently serving fleet applicants are especially encouraged to apply.
> You are:
> - Male
> - US Citizen with the ability to obtain a SECRET clearance
> ...



I would have to agree with X SF MED that it is not an 18D short course.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 18, 2009)

x SF med said:


> My point exactly, Sir - be proud of who/what you are - a SARC is a Special Operations Warrior - well trained, motivated, and there for his team.  Why call yourself an 18D lite if you are a SARC porter?



I have never heard a SARC call himself an 18D, I have always heard other guys refer to them as going to 18D.  I have heard them refer to themselves as SOCMs, isn't that the name of the course?  We had some medevac crews in AF that refered to themselves as SOCMS but never served with a SOF unit to my knowledge.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 18, 2009)

Sir, you missed a few of the guys who claimed to be 18D's when they weren't even in the Army (the most notorious was the SARC who claimed 18D and SEAL and Marine Recon), and the guys who were in the Army but weren't SF and had never even attempted an 18 series MOS... who were 18D's because they went to SOCM. And then would argue with 18D's that they had done "the training"...

Hence the chapped ass about this subject.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 18, 2009)

JimMCpog said:


> I've read that this was especially common before they normalized the Recon MOS. I remember someone at 3rd Recon Battalion telling me that the Corpsman overseeing our MCIWS class was a team leader in 4th Force Recon before moving to 3rd Recon Battalion.



Keep in mind that 4th Force is a reserve unit and everything is different in the reserves.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 18, 2009)

JimMCpog said:


> I wonder where the 5 active duty S/S's in the Marine Corps work? Possibly Marines who crossed over to become Navy Corpsmen? Do you need to be S/S qualified to be a spotter? I believe the Spotter in Gunnery Sergeant McCollough's book was a Corpsmen. I could be wrong though.



What do you mean by the 5 active duty scout snipers???  You do not have to be a sniper to spot for a sniper.


----------



## al2004 (Jun 18, 2009)

Have you considered HM-8493, Dive Medical Technician? I think once through their initial schools they can go  to SEAL, SDV, and Recon among other dive units. Just a thought...


----------



## Teufel (Jun 18, 2009)

x SF med said:


> Sir, you missed a few of the guys who claimed to be 18D's when they weren't even in the Army (the most notorious was the SARC who claimed 18D and SEAL and Marine Recon), and the guys who were in the Army but weren't SF and had never even attempted an 18 series MOS... who were 18D's because they went to SOCM. And then would argue with 18D's that they had done "the training"...
> 
> Hence the chapped ass about this subject.



As an aside, I know a guy who was a SSgt with 1st Force (MFF JM, S/S, DV) who transfered to the Army, went to the long course, became an 18D, left the Army a year ago because they said they were over on 18Ds and wanted him to retrain as an 18B so he lat moved to the Navy to be a SARC.  He is thinking about going to BUD/s or possibly the PJ route.  He is also a school house Ranger.  

I know what you are talking about but you get wannabes in every community.  I am a big proponent of being proud of who you are and be the best at your job.  Even if it isn't a "cool" job.  One of the SNCOs I respect the most is a shit hot admin chief.  By the way we used to send guys to the Q course in the nineties.  I know two guys who did it (but I am not sure if they did robin sage).  Did any of you guys have any Marines in your Q courses?


----------



## JimMCpog (Jun 18, 2009)

Teufel said:


> What do you mean by the 5 active duty scout snipers???  *You do not have to be a sniper to spot for a sniper.*




http://www.washingtonpost.com/ac2/w...ode=&contentId=A42636-2003Mar17&notFound=true

http://www.indcjournal.com/archives/002935.php

"In addition to being respected for his medical skill, Doc Watson is feted by the PiTT marines for having done "high speed shit:" he's one of only four Navy corpsmen to ever complete Marine Scout Sniper school, serving on a sniper team in the mountains of Afghanistan after 9.11. He won the eating contest, btw."

I guess they don't include Marines who have become Navy Corpsmen in the count.

And the last part about the spotter puts it to rest.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 18, 2009)

JimMCpog said:


> http://www.washingtonpost.com/ac2/w...ode=&contentId=A42636-2003Mar17&notFound=true
> 
> http://www.indcjournal.com/archives/002935.php
> 
> ...



Don't depend on reporters for your information.  There have been more than 4 corpsman to graduate from scout sniper.  It is not exceedingly common but scout sniper platoons used to send their docs to sniper school.  I have meet two and I haven't been around that long so I am assuming that there are more out there.  Doc Espiritu is estimating the numer of active duty Corpsman who are school trained snipers.


----------



## JimMCpog (Sep 16, 2010)

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...corpsman+team+leader&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

I was wondering if SARCs have served as Team Leaders in the post 9/11 era?


----------



## Gun-Toting Diplomat (Sep 16, 2010)

x SF med said:


> Sir, you missed a few of the guys who claimed to be 18D's when they weren't even in the Army (the most notorious was the SARC who claimed 18D and SEAL and Marine Recon), and the guys who were in the Army but weren't SF and had never even attempted an 18 series MOS... who were 18D's because they went to SOCM. And then would argue with 18D's that they had done "the training"...
> 
> Hence the chapped ass about this subject.


 
Hope you don't mind me chiming in here, but I completely understand the thin skin in this particular area.  If it helps allay any of your misgivings, my SOCM docs take a great deal of pride in being SOF qualified medics who take very good care of their CA teammates, enjoy working alongside the 18D, and know the line between the two.  I've never once heard any of my medics refer to SOCM as the "18D short course", or try to play it off as such.  I think most of that talk has been chased out of the contemporary crop of medics, and probably tends to perpetuate outside the CA community.  My:2c:


----------



## Erick Ramos-Rivera (Mar 9, 2011)

Does anyone know if DOD allows SARC sailors to be assigned to reserve slots?


----------



## Boon (Mar 9, 2011)

Erick Ramos-Rivera said:


> Does anyone know if DOD allows SARC sailors to be assigned to reserve slots?



Does anyone know how to read the instructions and provide an intro as your first post?  Apparently not.  I'm just going to start deleting these rather than try and get an intro out of you people.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 14, 2011)

Teufel said:


> To be honest I think you just have to raise your hand and pass some PRT tests. I think you do the recon screener. The Navy lets the pipeline wash out the guys who don't need to be there. This mostly happens at the Basic Reconnaissance Course but I don't know how the course is now that it moved up to SOI. It used to be pretty tough when it was in Coronado. If you go SARC you will not end up in the teams. *We get a lot of BUD/s duds *and they end up enjoying it on the Marine side of the fence (Recon and MARSOC). I have seen a few go to to BUD/s but I have also seen some lat transfer and go the PJ and ARSOF route as well. They are also in high demand in some of the more high speed units out there as well. Bottom line, the Navy will spend close to two years training to be a SARC and they will be reluctant to lose you to another program. Try it out, I am sure you will find that you will enjoy the community. Once you get into the SOF community you will find that most SOF units get a lot of the same training and operational opportunities to be honest.



Just to clarify sir- do you mean guys who ring out or who are med/academic dropped?



Teufel said:


> As an aside, I know a guy who was a SSgt with 1st Force (MFF JM, S/S, DV) who transfered to the Army, went to the long course, became an 18D, left the Army a year ago because they said they were over on 18Ds and wanted him to retrain as an 18B so he lat moved to the Navy to be a SARC. He is thinking about going to BUD/s or possibly the PJ route. He is also a school house Ranger.



That's a pretty unique career path. He would be pretty senior going to BUD/S or PJ indoc after already being a SSgt and lat moving- correct?


----------



## Teufel (Apr 14, 2011)

Ring out mostly.


----------



## TJT0321 (Apr 15, 2011)

I've only met one or two BUD/S duds that actually admit to ringing out. =)

Most of them claim some sort of injury got them booted against their objections. Makes them feel less like quitters I guess.

On a side note, I'm getting word from the rumor mill that the Navy won't fund SARC's to go to SOCM anymore. Not sure why, but that's what Doc is telling me. If it's true, I'm pretty pissed about it. There's almost no point in having SARC's if they're not given advanced medical training. Corps School is a joke by comparison.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 15, 2011)

TJT0321 said:


> I've only met one or two BUD/S duds that actually admit to ringing out. =)
> 
> Most of them claim some sort of injury got them booted against their objections. Makes them feel less like quitters I guess.
> 
> On a side note, I'm getting word from the rumor mill that the Navy won't fund SARC's to go to SOCM anymore. Not sure why, but that's what Doc is telling me. If it's true, I'm pretty pissed about it. There's almost no point in having SARC's if they're not given advanced medical training. Corps School is a joke by comparison.



I ask out of surprise- I would think that if you couldn't make BUD/S you probably wouldn't make it through BRC.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, we had two wanna be's in my RIP that didn't make it through BUD/S. They told us that they decided to go SARC because it was way easier than BUD/S. According to them RIP had nothing on BUD/S, that is before it actually started. They claimed to last until hell week at BUD/S. They lasted a day and a half at RIP.

Don't make the mistake of thinking that the SARC pipeline is easier than the SEAL pipeline. Their are about five or six different courses, all ass kickers, that you have to get through before you can call yourself a SARC. And the SARC's you have to go through to earn it will ensure you are worthy.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 15, 2011)

I think some guys gain some maturity from failing out of a SOF pipeline and are stronger for it.  Not all of them make it through BRC but they are usually doubly motivated to make it through because of their intial hiccups.  A lot of them were dropped because of injuries as well.  Also, several of them hit the Fleet Marine Force inbetween getting dropped from BUD/s out of corps school and then go for the SARC pipeline after gaining some valuable life experience and perspective.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 15, 2011)

> Yeah, we had two wanna be's in my RIP that didn't make it through BUD/S. They told us that they decided to go SARC because it was way easier than BUD/S. According to them RIP had nothing on BUD/S, that is before it actually started. They claimed to last until hell week at BUD/S. They lasted a day and a half at RIP.
> 
> Don't make the mistake of thinking that the SARC pipeline is easier than the SEAL pipeline. Their are about five or six different courses, all ass kickers, that you have to get through before you can call yourself a SARC. And the SARC's you have to go through to earn it will ensure you are worthy.​


Roger that. I brought it up because I've always thought from just watching and reading about BUD/S and BRC they seem quite similar and equally demanding.



> I think some guys gain some maturity from failing out of a SOF pipeline and are stronger for it. Not all of them make it through BRC but they are usually doubly motivated to make it through because of their intial hiccups.



Good point.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 16, 2011)

TJT0321 said:


> I've only met one or two BUD/S duds that actually admit to ringing out. =)
> 
> Most of them claim some sort of injury got them booted against their objections. Makes them feel less like quitters I guess.
> 
> On a side note, I'm getting word from the rumor mill that the Navy won't fund SARC's to go to SOCM anymore. Not sure why, but that's what Doc is telling me. If it's true, I'm pretty pissed about it. There's almost no point in having SARC's if they're not given advanced medical training. Corps School is a joke by comparison.



SOCOM does not want to pay for non SOCOM Corpsmen to go to SOCM so the Navy is talking about making a new course for Reconnaissance Corpsmen.  MARSOC Corpsmen will continue to go to SOCM.


----------



## TJT0321 (Apr 16, 2011)

Teufel said:


> SOCOM does not want to pay for non SOCOM Corpsmen to go to SOCM so the Navy is talking about making a new course for Reconnaissance Corpsmen.  MARSOC Corpsmen will continue to go to SOCM.


That explains it. I hope the Navy gets a decent course put together. Then maybe we can borrow a few seats now and then for the guys in the teams.


----------



## Medicineman (Apr 4, 2019)

x SF med said:


> My point exactly, Sir - be proud of who/what you are - a SARC is a Special Operations Warrior - well trained, motivated, and there for his team.  Why call yourself an 18D lite if you are a SARC porter?


Medicine Man here. 37 and have served as a SARC for over a decade. Although I have been on mission with MARSOC, SF and even Seals. I take front on the runs and still come out top five. But....it is getting harder. My recovery time is taking longer. I am the oldest NCO in the Platoon. I love the Marines. I have gotten nothing but respect from them. I carry the title of "Doc" with great pride. I take bullets out of Marines and put them into bad guys. I am still a shooter. But the clock is ticking. I cannot get a straight answer on this. My career with RECON is ending. I don't want to be an instructor. I cannot find out whether completion of SOIDC qualifies me for an IDP assignment. I presume it does. I don't want to work in a hospital. Single with no dependents. Too old for sub school. Maybe an Arleigh Burke. My preference would be Fleet Marine Force, maybe on an Amphib. Assault Ship. I have many more years ahead of me before retirement. I am not anxious to go to the Big Navy but my options are limited. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 4, 2019)

Medicineman said:


> Medicine Man here. 37 and have served as a SARC for over a decade. Although I have been on mission with MARSOC, SF and even Seals. I take front on the runs and still come out top five. But....it is getting harder. My recovery time is taking longer. I am the oldest NCO in the Platoon. I love the Marines. I have gotten nothing but respect from them. I carry the title of "Doc" with great pride. I take bullets out of Marines and put them into bad guys. I am still a shooter. But the clock is ticking. I cannot get a straight answer on this. My career with RECON is ending. I don't want to be an instructor. I cannot find out whether completion of SOIDC qualifies me for an IDP assignment. I presume it does. I don't want to work in a hospital. Single with no dependents. Too old for sub school. Maybe an Arleigh Burke. My preference would be Fleet Marine Force, maybe on an Amphib. Assault Ship. I have many more years ahead of me before retirement. I am not anxious to go to the Big Navy but my options are limited. Any input would be appreciated.


@Medicineman -

Please post an intro in the intro thread; this needs to be your next post.
Also, you should consider being Vetted if you are going to engage in these type of conversations.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 4, 2019)

Medicineman said:


> Medicine Man here. 37 and have served as a SARC for over a decade. Although I have been on mission with MARSOC, SF and even Seals. I take front on the runs and still come out top five. But....it is getting harder. My recovery time is taking longer. I am the oldest NCO in the Platoon. I love the Marines. I have gotten nothing but respect from them. I carry the title of "Doc" with great pride. I take bullets out of Marines and put them into bad guys. I am still a shooter. But the clock is ticking. I cannot get a straight answer on this. My career with RECON is ending. I don't want to be an instructor. I cannot find out whether completion of SOIDC qualifies me for an IDP assignment. I presume it does. I don't want to work in a hospital. Single with no dependents. Too old for sub school. Maybe an Arleigh Burke. My preference would be Fleet Marine Force, maybe on an Amphib. Assault Ship. I have many more years ahead of me before retirement. I am not anxious to go to the Big Navy but my options are limited. Any input would be appreciated.



Yeah, I’m calling bullshit.  



How old are you? You say you’re 37 but your profile says 66. Hmmm.


----------

